# Changing fluorescent ballasts, wiring doesn't match



## dukeis84 (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm changing out a bad ballast with a new one but the wiring does not match up. It is for a single bulb and although the new ballast is for 2 bulbs the label at the store said it was good for either 1 or 2. Can anyone help me getting it wired up properly? I'm not an electrician, just able to do some basic things. Thanks!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok your not an electrician


----------



## dukeis84 (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah, that's why I asked the question.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

